# DIY DVD Rack



## JorgenMan

Here is a shot of the DVD rack my wife and I threw together. It's nothing fancy, but it's nice and big, and it gets the job done.


----------



## SteveCallas

Very nice work! :T DIY media racks seem like a must nowadays - the prices on commercial ones are simply ridiculous, and the storage capacity leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## JCD

I like it.. simple, functional, etc. And the wood looks nice. Can't ask for more.

JCD


----------



## JorgenMan

Thanks for the kind words. This was my first real foray into woodworking, and we had to do most of it on an apartment floor, so there are definitely some things I would do differently next time. But, all in all, it was a nice starter project, with not much to lose if we screwed up.


----------



## tnbug

Nice work. Lots of space to hold a lot of DVD'S.


----------



## dadgonemad

Did i see some VHS tapes on the bottom?


----------



## bambino

Nice rack, i wish my wife would help with my projects like that. Good team work!:T


----------

